# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Fracking - please sign petition

## Chrisjan B

http://www.avaaz.org/en/petition/Sto...frica/?csBIJeb

----------


## Miro Bagrov

Fracking will be bad in South Africa.

1. It is water intensive and we don't have much water. It drains natural borehole wells dry.
2. Communities near a fracking sites will have toxins in their water which cause cancer.

You don't want this in SA no matter how many jobs it crates.

----------

Chrisjan B (12-Sep-13)

----------


## Dave S

Done

----------

Chrisjan B (12-Sep-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Fracking fracks the whole nine yards up, can cause fault lines to fracture prematurely. Messes the atmosphere, the water table, the environment, it wipes out eco systems and poses a danger to all life for years after the profits are stashed or spent.

Big empty caverns or polluted water deposits are definetely not what we need. It does suit those that would use food and water as weapons to enslave the “useless eaters“.
Shell will frack without disclosing the fact.
 Another omission will be the “how“ the permit was obtained and the “who“ was financially rewarded when permit was awarded.

Frack them! Let us stop the greedy fracks dead in their tracks.

----------


## Trickzta

http://nohydrofrackingnoworever.blogspot.com/

here I go, copy paste again, so what? Stop the Frackers. They are fracken lying when they present their complete and utter bs!

----------


## tec0

done

----------

